# New HS Super Talker vs. HS Tru Talker Grunt Tube



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I was at Cabela's in Hamburg yesterday getting some new camo and saw HS has a new grunt tube called the Super Talker. I was intrigued and since it was only $13.00, I picked one up. I already have the Tru Talker but wanted to see how this one compared.

*Visual Differences* - At first glance, the Super Talker is visually different. It is a drab olive green and the Tru Talker is black. Absent on the ST are the memory bands that you arrange as markers for buck, doe, yearling, and fawn sounds. In it's place is just a flexible rubber covering similar to the TT. Making the different sounds on the ST is up to the user to determine the correct finger position. The reed setup inside the tubes appears identical and the extension on the ST can be removed for adjusting the preset tone just like on the TT. The Super Talker is also about 1.5 - 2 inches shorter but has no flexible tube on the end the way the Tru Talker does. If you want to make grunts sound like they are coming from different directions, you need to turn your head around with the ST as opposed to bending the tube extension on the TT.

*Sound* - The ST seems to have a higher pitch on its sound compared to the TT. It appears to be the result of the shorter tube length. When I cupped my hand around the end of the ST and made it like a tube, the sound more closely matched that of the TT. However, the ST sounded a bit louder due to what I perceived as a slightly higher pitch. This may be a good thing since I read a recent article in Deer and Deer Hunting that said deer hear higher pitched sounds better than lower pitched ones.

*Conclusion* - I see nothing wrong with the Super Talker but it really only appears to have one advantage over the Tru Talker......the ST is shorter. Aside from that, I'd still give the nod to the original Tru Talker when picking which call to take with me. I prefer the flexible extension tube and the memory bands which make choosing the sound easier when you don't have time to think or look down or fiddle around.
Attached Thumbnails
Click image for larger version Name: HS Grunt Tubes 005.jpg Views: 1 Size: 112.4 KB ID: 618480


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's a pic of the two side-by-side.


----------



## AndrewCB4571 (Sep 15, 2009)

I have used the Truetalker for years now. I use it on most every hunt. It has a wide range of sounds, and for anything more than just a grunt this thing is the ticket. thanks for the review, I will be sticking with my tried and true , truetalker and can say that when I bought it for 18 bucks about 2 or 3 years ago, it was money well spent.


----------



## laker11 (Aug 28, 2009)

Alex Rutledge was in on the new design. I talked to him a couple years ago and noticed his true talker looked as though it had been cut off. It had. He likes to use the lanyard to wrap the call around the back side of his release hand and this left a big bunch of extra tube hanging out, so he cut it. One thing he found by doing this is that it takes less air to make a grunt with the call. You can actually use the call by very lightly blowing into the call from 2-3 inches away. After talking to him that day I tried it with mine and actually like it better than the original design also.


----------



## goatranch (Sep 11, 2004)

Till I can check it out...the TrueTalker is in my pack.


----------

